
Ask HN: I'm confused - devlife
I am confused. Let me explain.<p>I have been a software developer for around 20 years. I started writing software commercially after high school.<p>I am in my forties and since last 3 years I&#x27;ve been heavily involved with AngularJS. Even though I have been working with AngularJS for some time, I feel that soon time will come when companies will move away from Angular. This is already happening. React seems to be where everyone is heading.<p>At time I feel that I should just give up chasing new fads and maybe get myself into something more long term. What should that be? I&#x27;m not able to figure out. Should I get myself into Python or perhaps a data technolgy. Or should I continue going after the latest JS framework which most likely be taken over by the next latest and greatest?<p>I enjoy my work and I feel that software development is my true calling. Out of frustration at times I decided to change my occupation but one look at code or reading about some latest technology has pulled me straight back in.
======
beamatronic
Are you in a financial position to take some risk? If there is a certain
technology that you love, there may be a niche market for maintaining older
code. I know someone who has been doing Smalltalk exclusively for almost 20
years. He works remotely from his home. I know someone in their 70's who was
hired to port code they wrote in their 20's.

~~~
devlife
I can take some risk.

That would be ideal for me. How would I go about getting myself into such a
situation? I feel that I have wasted too much time chasing new and sexy.

~~~
beamatronic
Might be a good time to renew some old business connections from the past,
that could be a good way to start.

~~~
devlife
Thanks. I have started the process. Step 1 is to update the resume :)

------
techdragon
The Python community will welcome you with open arms. And there's plenty of
demand for "Python and JavaScript" so your JavaScript won't become useless if
you start doing lots of Python.

~~~
devlife
Thank you for your kind words. Funny enough, today I got an email saying that
the role I'm interested in is too junior for me. This was an AngularJS role I
applied for. I think the perception is that Angular/React/LatestJS-Framework
are for younger lot.

As you suggested, the combination hopefully should put me in a good position.
Thanks again for encouragement. I really need it.

------
cjbprime
Angular, React, what's the big difference? "JS on the frontend" isn't "short
term", and there's always fads to navigate.

